# G10 teleconverter on 70-300 lens for t2i?



## Goatalope (Jun 12, 2012)

Going through the random camera stuff I've acquired, I found a TC-DC58 1.5x teleconverter for a G-series camera.  Can I just thread that on the end of a 70-300 ef lens and will it magnify it 1.5x?  Or will it just look crappy?  Super zoom on the cheap?  [h=1][/h]


----------



## Overread (Jun 12, 2012)

Nearly all 70-300mm lenses don't perform well with teleconverters - one or two might just make it with a 1.4/5 TC but not with great results. A teleconverter based around an end of lens attachment and for a different sensor and lens size might not give you much of a result and you may get vignetting problems (that is dark shadows in the corners). 

Really the only way to know for sure is to try it- but I wouldn't hold out much hope (I'll be happy to be corrected if you can get some test shots).


----------



## Goatalope (Jun 13, 2012)

I'll give it a try once I get the lens, teleconverter and body all in one place (I'm in transition right now).  Thanks.


----------

